
Ask HN: How your home network looks like? - selmat
How your home network looks like:<p>Do you have NAS or small server? How is your home network secured? What do you prefer and why?
======
yolesaber
I am a proponent of the Slow Internet Movement. It has actually helped me a
lot with unwinding and refocusing after work. So I have a 28.8 kilobaud
connection in a token ring ethernet LAN configuration. No wifi.

